# A risky bikini shot NSFW



## sashbar (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## sashbar (Aug 27, 2013)

he he, for those utterly disappointed i will throw in this one, so you will not feel completely cheated..


----------



## ceeboy14 (Aug 27, 2013)

Come to Panama City Beach, Fl any Spring Break and you'll see all the risqué bikinis you'll ever want to see...some I wonder as to why when the length of cloth goes down, the prices goes up.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 27, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Come to Panama City Beach, Fl any Spring Break and you'll see all the risqué bikinis you'll ever want to see...some I wonder as to why when the length of cloth goes down, the prices goes up.



To be honest with you I am not interested in bikini shots at all, exactly for the reason you are stated. And I do not even need to go to a beach. They are everywhere. A bus, a shopping mall, they even manage to crawl through my mail box on a regular basis... A girl in a bikini is probably my least favourite image after a cat. (Having said that I have a fresh pic with 67 cats in it  )

If I were a pro what would be a completely different proposition


----------

